# Bobbin Head, Friday and Saturday, 25th and 26th



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Heading down to Bobbin Head Friday morning (25th,around 10:00) to chase some big whitting, bream, EP's, squid etc will be there all day fishing the flats mainly but when its low tide will fish around the mored boats and shore line.

Same deal Saturday (26th except will probably be on the water at 5:30 - 6:00am. Willing to meet up between 10:00am friday and Saturday arvo.

If interested let me know. Abit early but may aswell post it up now.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

